# need help anchor



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

hi guys can some one help me out i have read that about anchor some say not have a anchor from the starboard side or port side they say to use anchor shuttle from the stern or bow if on the side that you can be flipped out can you put me at 
at ease please


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Pick your conditions re anchoring methods to use.

If calm, no wind, tide, or waves from other passing boats there is no reason why you will flip over if you drop the anchor straight over the side.

If windy, current and tide etc, an anchor trolley takes the anchor line to the thin end of the yak so you are not sitting broadside to the flow, blow, or waves .... broadside is when you will roll at anchor in these conditions.


----------



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

Dodge said:


> Pick your conditions re anchoring methods to use.
> 
> If calm, no wind, tide, or waves from other passing boats there is no reason why you will flip over if you drop the anchor straight over the side.
> 
> If windy, current and tide etc, an anchor trolley takes the anchor line to the thin end of the yak so you are not sitting broadside to the flow, blow, or waves .... broadside is when you will roll at anchor in these conditions.


thanks pal


----------

